# Ski Sundown BUMP or BUST Mogul Competition - 1/24/09



## Greg (Jan 24, 2009)

Heading out to a neighbor's party so I don't have time to elaborate, but I figured I'd get the 42 page thread discussing the third bump started.

Awesome day! Men's 19 and up results:

1 - Dave Adams (Hunter)
2 - Bart, Sundown Ski Patrol
3 - AZ's 180 (Hunter)
4 - Some Killington ripper

And yes, just so I can be the first to say it, I lost to a girl! :lol: And she definitely deserved to win.

More later. Got some sick video from below the kicker of the later rounds. o3jeff shot vid with Brian's camera. Maybe you'll see that sometime in August. gmcunni also shot vid.

Also, talked to downhill04 on the way home. He's fine. Got a gash running down his leg and an eye that's swollen shut, but he sounds good. Sick 360, Jay! :beer:

Great time!!! Thanks Chris, Jarrod and Dotty for putting on an awesome event!


----------



## bvibert (Jan 24, 2009)

God times good times.  Nice to see everyone out there, especially the guys from Hunter and Killington!

As expected I didn't qualify, but I still had lots of fun!  The Sundown guys put on a real good event, everything seemed to run smoothly, thanks guys!

I had fun hanging with the guys and watching Sundown's HD footage of the event on the big screen in the bar afterwards.  That beer that was on special was pretty good, and seemed to pack a punch (to me anyway  )

Glad to hear that Jay is ok, that crash looked pretty nasty from where I was, but the 360 before him was sweet!


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 24, 2009)

Awesome by all you that entered. Fun day and got to meet a few more AZ'ers.

Great job by the Sundown crew for putting on the event and thanks to Chris and Jarrod for letting me up on the perch to record it and also the entertainment while up there!


----------



## downhill04 (Jan 24, 2009)

Well I am a man of my word. I promised that I would take one for the team and come up with a spectacular crash. Here is a pick of the aftermath.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 24, 2009)

downhill04 said:


> Well I am a man of my word. I promised that I would take one for the team and come up with a spectacular crash. Here is a pick of the aftermath.



Dude, that's rough!  We were all pretty worried about you when you didn't get up right away.  I was glad when you started moving.  Nice work on the 360 though!


----------



## powhunter (Jan 24, 2009)

Had a lot of fun today!!! There were some fantastic skiers out there today!!!!  Thanks Chris, Jarrod and company for the hard work and effort!!!! Jay.................You are a FN madman!!!!   Hope your wounds heal quickly!!!!


steveo


----------



## bvibert (Jan 24, 2009)

BTW - Jay, you missed a free shot at the bar.  The bartender was so impressed by your display when they played it back that he said you could have a free shot..


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 24, 2009)

downhill04 said:


> Well I am a man of my word. I promised that I would take one for the team and come up with a spectacular crash. Here is a pick of the aftermath.



glad to hear you are Ok but you look like crap.  you had everyone scared when you didn't get up right away.. the ski patrol stationed at the top started down after you and a bunch of people from the bottom started running up to you.

nice 3 btw !


----------



## downhill04 (Jan 24, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Dude, that's rough!  We were all pretty worried about you when you didn't get up right away.  I was glad when you started moving.  Nice work on the 360 though!



Thanks. While I was laying there I was just basically taking inventory of what wasn't hurt. I probably would've laid down longer if I didn't hear my girlfriend screamming and running towards me.

I wish I could've stuck around and watch the rest of the event but I needed to get home before my eye swelled completly shut.


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 24, 2009)

great time today. good job by the Ski Sundown folks, they hosted an excellent event. 

Can't wait for March.


----------



## severine (Jan 24, 2009)

Ouch! You go all out, don't you, Jay?  Feel better soon, man!

Sorry I missed it but I had to work today. I wanted to send cookies along but Brian felt that wasn't very manly for him to transport.  Can't wait to see the footage and catch y'all in the Gunny comp in March!


----------



## bvibert (Jan 24, 2009)

severine said:


> I wanted to send cookies along but Brian felt that wasn't very manly for him to transport.



Yeah, the fact that they just came out of the oven as I was leaving had nothing to do with it... :roll:


----------



## severine (Jan 24, 2009)

That was your fault, too.  And I repeat, you said you would not bring cookies for the guys competing. You thought it was fruity or something.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 24, 2009)

Outside of 180, how'd the rest of the AZ gang finish?


----------



## 2knees (Jan 24, 2009)

gotta write this quick as the wife wants some time

bottom line is Jay is the man of the day.  The hunter guys ripped and a johhny put on a show but Downhill04 was the man with the big balls.

end of story as far as i'm concerned.

Jay, i hope you realize how crazy that shit was and maybe next time, save it for a later run.


----------



## 2knees (Jan 24, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> Outside of 180, how'd the rest of the AZ gang finish?




I got paired against 180 in the round of 8 and crashed right out of the gate.  I knew i was in trouble so i tried to ski real fast.


with bad results.  oh well.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 24, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> Outside of 180, how'd the rest of the AZ gang finish?



I'm not really sure, I didn't make the top 16, which is all I know.  I think Johnny Poach may have been the top finisher, but he's only an Azer by proxy.  Powhunter, Greg, 2knees, mondeo, gmcunni, and madskier6 all qualified (I think) and had real solid runs (I apologize if I missed anyone).


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 24, 2009)

If you are gonna put up the vid icon, put up some vid! Damn teases. 

:lol: sounds like it will be pretty good once you guys get it up.


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 24, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> :lol: sounds like it will be pretty good once you guys get it up.



I hope so to considering it was my first time using a video camera and also had to do it wearing mittens since I forgot my gloves:lol: If not I stood there freezing for nothing.


----------



## powhunter (Jan 24, 2009)

I was up against 180 in the first round...Then something freaky happened...right when I started  my right pole just snapped..Need less to say just totally FD up my skiing.....Not that I had a chance against Alan anyways


steveo


----------



## 2knees (Jan 24, 2009)

bvibert said:


> I'm not really sure, I didn't make the top 16, which is all I know.  I think Johnny Poach may have been the top finisher, but he's only an Azer by proxy.  Powhunter, Greg, 2knees, mondeo, gmcunni, and madskier6 all qualified (I think) and had real solid runs (I apologize if I missed anyone).



um, i was eliminated by 180 in the round of 8.  same as johnny.  

but i had solid runs.  :roll:


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 24, 2009)

Any note worthy airs outside of downhill's 3?

How was the course?

This trip report sucks.  You all aren't offering much for those looking to live vicariously through alpinezone :lol:


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 24, 2009)

downhill04 said:


> Well I am a man of my word. I promised that I would take one for the team and come up with a spectacular crash. Here is a pick of the aftermath.



Glad you are OK.  You had a far out look in your eye after you wrecked.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 24, 2009)

Despite being a big p&ssy and bypassing the kicker I was happy how I skied today.  I had better runs than my one official run but who gives a shit.  Very fun day.  Thanks to everyone at Sundown for putting on a 1st class event.  

Greg, you may have lost to a girl but she ripped and was cute as hell.


----------



## MrMagic (Jan 24, 2009)

man that was a blast  get ready for march !


----------



## Trekchick (Jan 24, 2009)

Sounds like you all had fun and I feel like I miss out on all the great AZ times while I'm stuck here in Michigan, but......what I got out of the story so far is that Greg got beat by a girl, while Downhill40 got beat up by a girl, and Brian thought he'd look like a girl with a basket of cookies.......am I missin sumthin?

Where's the video?


----------



## MR. evil (Jan 24, 2009)

Greg said:


> And yes, just so I can be the first to say it, I lost to a girl! :lol: And she definitely deserved to win.
> 
> !



No shame loosing to her, she was awsome! I am also very glad Jay is ok, that crash really has us worried. You said you were going to go big and you didn't disappoint! We should also make mention that Mike (Mondeo) broke one of his bumps skis last night. So he did what any of us would do, woke up at 4:30am this morning and drove to the only shop he knew of that had mogul ski's in-stock.........3.5 hours away up at Killington. Only to drive all the way back for the comp. That is some serious dedication!


I didn't qualify either, not really a big shock there. I am just glad I managed to make myself hit those kickers. I almost crapped my shorts when I arrived to find those things a good 18" higher and much steeper than they were the other night.


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 24, 2009)

bvibert said:


> I had fun hanging with the guys and watching Sundown's HD footage of the event on the big screen in the bar afterwards.



guy shooting the video for Sundown did a great job, that was a lot of fun to watch in the bar. the whole place was really getting into it.

hopefully they post the video on skisundown.com


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 24, 2009)

downhill04 said:


>



moderators... jay is hurt and needs help, please update his avatar for him  ^^^


----------



## 180 (Jan 24, 2009)

Wow, what a geat day.  Thanks to EVERYONE.  Sundown is one fine little mountain.  The kids had a blast.  The vibe was great.  I think I will pickup a pair of those Head rental boots for my next competition.

Some crappy video

Spencer
http://www.vimeo.com/2950223
Luke
http://www.vimeo.com/2950209

more to come


----------



## Greg (Jan 24, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> I am also very glad Jay is ok, that crash really has us worried. You said you were going to go big and you didn't disappoint! We should also make mention that Mike (Mondeo) broke one of his bumps skis last night. So he did what any of us would do, woke up at 4:30am this morning and drove to the only shop he knew of that had mogul ski's in-stock.........3.5 hours away up at Killington. Only to drive all the way back for the comp. That is some serious dedication!



No doubt! Nice job mondeo Mike for pulling 6-7 hours in the car just so you could compete with new bump skis. Jay would've been fun to watch in later rounds just to watch the sick airs.

I just got back from a party and I'm drunk as hell, but I'll throw together a quick vid of 180 and Dave Adams from Hunter. Give me about 30.....


----------



## MrMagic (Jan 24, 2009)

I just got back from a party and I'm drunk as hell said:
			
		

> had to drink to help with the pain of lossing to a chick huh? just jokeing she did rip


----------



## Greg (Jan 24, 2009)

MrMagic said:


> had to drink to help with the pain of lossing to a chick huh? just jokeing she did rip



She got further than you did too PUNK!! :lol:


----------



## Greg (Jan 25, 2009)

*Highlights*

Some highlights. Nice job by the Hunter guys:


----------



## madskier6 (Jan 25, 2009)

Here are a few of the pics I snapped today.  Today was a lotta fun!  Great to hang out & ski with the CLITS on their home turf.  Great camraderie especially after the comp when we were hanging in the bar (as you might expect).


----------



## Greg (Jan 25, 2009)

My wife got a cool pic of my qualifying run all the way from the base deck:






It was really special to have her and my daughters there, even if they really couldn't see the event.


----------



## 180 (Jan 25, 2009)

Great pics and video.  My legs are so far apart.  Where's my cant?


----------



## Greg (Jan 25, 2009)

180 said:


> Great pics and video.  My legs are so far apart.  Where's my cant?



Those were some rad rear entry rentals.... :lol:


----------



## 2knees (Jan 25, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> Despite being a big p&ssy and bypassing the kicker I was happy how I skied today.  I had better runs than my one official run but who gives a shit.  Very fun day.  Thanks to everyone at Sundown for putting on a 1st class event.
> 
> Greg, you may have lost to a girl but she ripped and was cute as hell.



dude good work entering that.  i give you major props.   that wasnt ideal conditions by any means.


----------



## 2knees (Jan 25, 2009)

Greg said:


> She got further than you did too PUNK!! :lol:



because she beat YOU!


lol, we ALL were thinking the same thing when we realized she was in the mens division.

please dont let me ski against her, please please please.

she ripped no doubt about it though.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 25, 2009)

2knees said:


> dude good work entering that.  i give you major props.   that wasnt ideal conditions by any means.



thanks man.  i thought the bumps skied really well yesterday.  the kicker on the other hand made me :-o

the bumps on exhibition really helped.  they were kind of soft and with that lesser pitch i was able to more or less straight-line them with some decent speed.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 25, 2009)

2knees said:


> but i had solid runs.  :roll:



You had a solid qualifying run..  :roll:


----------



## bvibert (Jan 25, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> I hope so to considering it was my first time using a video camera and also had to do it wearing mittens since I forgot my gloves:lol: If not I stood there freezing for nothing.



I'm sure it came out fine.  I'm looking for the download cable so that I can get it off the camera...


----------



## Greg (Jan 25, 2009)

2knees said:


> because she beat YOU!
> 
> 
> lol, we ALL were thinking the same thing when we realized she was in the mens division.
> ...



I loved Chris Sullivan's comment in the bar as we were watching the video. "You guys were pretty close, but here's where she schools you." :lol:

Another classic line by powhunter once all the CLITS realized we got our asses handed to us: "Come on boys. Let's go rip up Exhibition!" :lol:


----------



## 2knees (Jan 25, 2009)

bvibert said:


> You had a solid qualifying run..  :roll:




and a solid first head to head run.  but thats cool.  keep on hatin my man.  :lol:


----------



## mondeo (Jan 25, 2009)

2knees said:


> because she beat YOU!
> 
> 
> lol, we ALL were thinking the same thing when we realized she was in the mens division.
> ...



She probably _is_ one of the top 30 regular skiers at Killington. Her boyfriend, too. Skis O.L. the exact same way she skied Temptor. They signed up at the same time I did, and my thought was, "Ok, top 4 is out of the question."


----------



## 2knees (Jan 25, 2009)

anyway, beyond brians obvious bitterness, heres my full take on yesterday.

couse turned out awesome considering the circumstances.  bumps were still ragged but got skied in real fast.  amazing what a bunch of sick skiers can do to a bump run.  we need those guys around on a regular basis.

the ski patroler, Bart, from sundown was amazing.  never seen him there before but that guy was amazing too.  as was someone who showed up on their own.  the guy got seeded 16th, against Dave and then proceeded to give him a run for his money in the first head to head match.  Jarrod was yelling on the bullhorn  "hey, where did THAT come from, your supposed to be the 16th seed."

Johhny put on a crazy show.  He was right on the edge on the bottom part of the course.  his last run against dave was just pure entertainment.  he looked like he was water skiing.  all backseat just straightlineing the bumps at mach 1.  Again, jarrod was providing the blow by blow saying "we dont condone this kind of skiing!"

I felt like i put together two pretty good runs, especially after i saw them on video in the bar.  I'm bummed that i got totally psyched out once i realized i was facing 180, but lesson learned.  Its the old adage, you have to play your game and i did not.  I saw Al take off out of the corner of my eye and just tried to straightline the entrance.  it was over before it started.  next time i'll just ski my way and let the chips fall where they do.  again, which would've resulted in a loss, but at least it would've been mildly competitive.

the vibe was different then last year, more businesslike, but still a blast.  you could just feel it was more of a competition then us hacks screwing around but still an absolute blast.

big props to Jarrod and his crew for standing out there all day.  It was cold waiting around to ski so i can imagine how cold those guys were standing all day.

the poor dude holding the rope to close temptor got hosed.  they forgot about him.  he was still holding the rope a 1/2 hour after the comp was over.  he wasnt too happy bout that.  :razz:

thanks again to sundown and chris and jarrod.  great job!


----------



## bvibert (Jan 25, 2009)

2knees said:


> anyway, beyond brians obvious bitterness



Did I miss something here, or are you just busting my balls?  I'm not bitter at all, I thought everyone had good runs, especially those that qualified.  

I didn't ski quite as well as I was hoping, but I made it down without flailing too much.  Most importantly I had fun, and that's all that matters.


----------



## 2knees (Jan 25, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Did I miss something here, or are you just busting my balls?  .




what do you honestly think?


----------



## Greg (Jan 25, 2009)

Some more thoughts. First person I see when I got to the course was 180 shoveling out some troughs. Then I saw Dave Adams working on the landing for the right kicker. I thought to myself "oh boy". Hunter will definitely be represented somewhere in the final four. I also saw Killington Joey and the ripper chick and was psyched there were so many rippers participating. There were other guys killing it including Bart, the guy in the orange jacket and the guy with the long goatee. At that point, my goal was just to qualify.

I was happy with my skiing and psyched I qualified. I think I was seeded 14th. The kickers looked intimidating, but after hitting them a few times it wasn't an issue. I pulled off several clean "no-sacks" :lol: so I was happy with that. In fact when I was qualifying and during my one duel, I didn't even feel the landings so I must have landed somewhat in the right spot at the top of the decline. Sundown terrain guys and the Hunter guys did a great job getting that slick course in as good as shape as can be expected.

Pat's runs were the cleanest of all the CLITS. I think it really could have gone either way between him and Alan if he didn't psyche out. Still nice job to Pat and johnnypoach for making the elite 8. Big props to the Adams and Belsky boys for cleaning up the under 18 category! Womens division was very competitive too with some really nice skiing.

I think the judging was really fair and a big improvement over last year. Those in the final fours definitely all belonged there. Great job Monti, Dave and Shannon. The flow of the event was good and it was very well organized. Again, nice job to Chris, Jarrod, Dotty and the rest of the Sundown crew. The HD footage is really awesome. Hopefully, they'll upload it to Vimeo to do it justice.

Chris Sullivan once again demonstrated he's a class act by helping Dave Adam's mom down Exhibition.

I would call the event a major success!


----------



## MR. evil (Jan 25, 2009)

Greg said:


> I was happy with my skiing and psyched I qualified. I think I was seeded 14th. !



I think you were seeded higher than that. Seeing how Dave (#1 seed) skied against the 16th seed, I imagine the 2nd skied against the 15th, 3rd against the 14th and so one. While that girl was good I don't think she landed the 3rd seed. I think you and the girl were the 6th or 7th pair. So if they did things by the numbers that would have made you either the 11th or 10th seed.


----------



## Greg (Jan 25, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> I think you were seeded higher than that. Seeing how Dave (#1 seed) skied against the 16th seed, I imagine the 2nd skied against the 15th, 3rd against the 14th and so one. While that girl was good I don't think she landed the 3rd seed. I think you and the girl were the 6th or 7th pair. So if they did things by the numbers that would have made you either the 11th or 10th seed.



Dunno. I'll try to get the seeding from Jarrod and put together an image showing all the brackets.


----------



## Chris Sullivan (Jan 25, 2009)

Yesterday’s event was a lot of fun. The sportsmanship and humility displayed by the local C.L.I.T.S., while having their asses handed to them by a chic and, a couple of families of uber skiers from Hunter was admirable. Thanks to all who participated.


----------



## powhunter (Jan 25, 2009)

Chris Sullivan said:


> Yesterday’s event was a lot of fun. The sportsmanship and humility displayed by the local C.L.I.T.S., while having their asses handed to them by a chic and, a couple of families of uber skiers from Hunter was admirable. Thanks to all who participated.




They came into OUR house and made us look like a bunch of posers!!   Well I dont know about the rest of you guys..We need to redeem ourselves at the march comp...I think a few training sessions with jay will give us the proper motivation to return the C.L.I.T.S back to glory

steveo


----------



## downhill04 (Jan 25, 2009)

powhunter said:


> They came into OUR house and made us look like a bunch of posers!!   Well I dont know about the rest of you guys..We need to redeem ourselves at the march comp...I think a few training sessions with jay will give us the proper motivation to return the C.L.I.T.S back to glory
> 
> steveo



You don't need any sessions with me. I'm the only clit not to finish the course.;-)


----------



## downhill04 (Jan 25, 2009)

Is there any footage of my crash? I know how it felt but want to see how it looked


----------



## bvibert (Jan 25, 2009)

downhill04 said:


> Is there any footage of my crash? I know how it felt but want to see how it looked



I'm still looking for the firewire cable for my camera (that Jeff was using during the comp) so that I can download it and take a look.  The guy from Sundown who was shooting from the bucket in the flats got some real good footage though.  I hope they post that up to vimeo so that you can check it out.


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 25, 2009)

downhill04 said:


> Is there any footage of my crash? I know how it felt but want to see how it looked


It _should_ be on Brians camera. I realized it was you at last second(2 of you in almost identical jackets) and hit record. Only drawback was that the line on the left side was hard to video since the line and the kicker were only a few feet away from the platform.

As Brian said, Sundowns guy caught the whole thing pretty good.


----------



## severine (Jan 25, 2009)

Brian has the vid loaded on the PC and is working on it now. Jarrod is a riot! It would almost be a shame to edit out the sound on this one.  Yes, there is vid of the crash, though not up close.


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 25, 2009)

Greg said:


> My wife got a cool pic of my qualifying run all the way from the base deck:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



great photo!


----------



## MR. evil (Jan 25, 2009)

powhunter said:


> They came into OUR house and made us look like a bunch of posers!!
> steveo



Well some of us actually are posers:-D


----------



## bvibert (Jan 25, 2009)

powhunter said:


> They came into OUR house and made us look like a bunch of posers!!





MR. evil said:


> Well some of us actually are posers:-D



Yup, I didn't need any help in looking like a poser.


----------



## MR. evil (Jan 25, 2009)

Does anyone know if they are going to keep atleast one of the kickers up on Temptor? It would be really great if they did. I really need some practice on getting back into the bumps after the air.


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 25, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> Does anyone know if they are going to keep atleast one of the kickers up on Temptor? It would be really great if they did. I really need some practice on getting back into the bumps after the air.



a few of us went back for one last run after the comp was over. by the time we got back to temptor they already had both kickers blocked off.

i agree it would be great if they kept one open.


----------



## downhill04 (Jan 25, 2009)

For anybody who is interested here is how my bump or bust day went.

I got to the mountain around noon. Signed up for the comp and headed up for a few practice runs. I made 4 runs all down the right side. Each run was more frustrating than the previous. I could not get enough speed going into the kicker to pull off even the smallest of tricks. Then the bottom half of the run I couldn’t find a line to get the best speed and turns that I felt I needed to compete.

Just before the comp started I was rather negative about the prospects of competing with the rippers that were there. I was unable to find a line that I was comfortable with not to mention the fact that I couldn’t get enough speed going into the kicker. I spoke with 2knees and he filled me in that left line provided more speed into and after the kicker. 

When I found out there were only 20 skier and 16 would qualify my hopes started getting better. I was standing there watching the first few skiers and I was telling myself to take a nice easy qualifying run, make good turns, pull a mule kick or twister off the kicker and finish with a solid bottom section. Then my bib number was called and I slid over to the top of the left side of the course. The moment before I took off I told myself F%$# it go big or go home. 

I felt solid in the top and was pushing myself to get as much speed as possible for the kicker. Decided 2 bumps before the kicker that I was going to throw a 3. In the air I felt awesome!! When I spotted my landing I knew I was in trouble. I had over shot the landing area and was going to land just before the first mogul. When I hit that first mogul that is where the shit hit the fan.

The binding on my left ski broke. My boot was still attached but the ski was wobbly and I had little control over it. I tried to make turns but I was more or less just along for the ride. I tried to the best of my ability to ride it out and absorb the bumps but it was only a matter of time before I bit it. One bump finally tossed me and it was all over. I felt the handle of my pole drill me in the eye and when I finally came to a stop I just wanted to lay there. I would’ve laid there for a while but I heard my girlfriend screaming and running towards me so I knew I had to get up to calm her down. I climbed up the hill to collect my yard sale. Was going to put on my skis but had a broken binding so that wasn’t going to work.

I got down to the crowd at the bottom and that was where I found out how bad my eye was after fighting with a ski pole. Decided to go home and get cleaned up, ice the eye and relax rather than watching the rest of the comp. After chilling on the couch for a few hours my girlfriend literally dragged me out of the house kicking and screaming and brought me to the ER. It turns out that I have a concussion, a broken rib and a broken bone in my eye socket. I have an appointment with an eye specialist tomorrow to see what they need to do for the broken bone.

What I learned from this comp is………hell I didn’t learn anything. The next comp I am going to push myself again on every run and if I crash I crash. That was one hell of a fun 360 and I would do it the same if given the chance. The only shitty part is that I need to take 3 weeks off from skiing because of the concussion.

I just wanted to thank everyone for their thought. Pat you are the man. Thanks for offering to help get me n my skis down to the bottom. Greg thanks for giving me a ring to check up on me. You guy are the best!!

I will see you in 3 weeks and it will be game on for training for the next comp.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 25, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> a few of us went back for one last run after the comp was over. by the time we got back to temptor they already had both kickers blocked off.
> 
> i agree it would be great if they kept one open.



They are planning on leaving them up until the next time a groomer goes up there, they will remain closed however, due to the number of school groups that are there during the week.  We should be able to get Chris to open them up if there's going to be a group of us going there at night though..


----------



## bvibert (Jan 25, 2009)

downhill04 said:


> It turns out that I have a concussion, a broken rib and a broken bone in my eye socket. I have an appointment with an eye specialist tomorrow to see what they need to do for the broken bone.



Wow dude!  That sucks!  Rest up and heal so you can make the next comp!



downhill04 said:


> What I learned from this comp is………hell I didn’t learn anything. The next comp I am going to push myself again on every run and if I crash I crash. That was one hell of a fun 360 and I would do it the same if given the chance.



That's the spirit!


----------



## severine (Jan 25, 2009)

Wow, Jay. That's a roughing up! Heal quickly!!!


----------



## mondeo (Jan 25, 2009)

downhill04 said:


> It turns out that I have a concussion, a broken rib and a broken bone in my eye socket. I have an appointment with an eye specialist tomorrow to see what they need to do for the broken bone.



Damn...I was hoping it was just one of those crashes that looked bad. Hope it's a quick recovery.

And what were you saying about your days of big air being 10 years gone?


----------



## downhill04 (Jan 25, 2009)

mondeo said:


> Damn...I was hoping it was just one of those crashes that looked bad. Hope it's a quick recovery.
> 
> And what were you saying about your days of big air being 10 years gone?



I guess this is what I get for trying to relive the glory days haha.


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 25, 2009)

Good thing she dragged you to the ER, sounds like you took a good beating. 

Just imagine if you landed it right, you probably would of been seeded in the top 2:-D

Hoping for a quick recovery.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 25, 2009)

Here's Jay's run, it's going to be a few minutes until it's processed.


----------



## Beetlenut (Jan 25, 2009)

Sorry to hear about your accident Jay. That's why I didn't do this comp. One of those, and my collar bone would be broken all over again! Still waiting to see the video!! Hope you heal quickly!


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 25, 2009)

Ouch!  Speedy recovery Jay.


----------



## downhill04 (Jan 25, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Here's Jay's run, it's going to be a few minutes until it's processed.



Thanks!!! I love the commentary. Why did you do that


----------



## bvibert (Jan 25, 2009)

downhill04 said:


> Thanks!!! I love the commentary. Why did you do that



Jarrod's commentary was the best, that's why I left it in!


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 25, 2009)

Any more video on the way?  Would love to see the runs of some other azers.

Way to sack up downhill!  Hope you recover quickly


----------



## bvibert (Jan 25, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> Any more video on the way?  Would love to see the runs of some other azers.
> 
> Way to sack up downhill!  Hope you recover quickly



I'm working on it, sort of.

Trying to decide if I just want to put up separate clips of everyone's runs, or do some sort of edited compilation.


----------



## downhill04 (Jan 25, 2009)

I just want to give a quick thank you to everyone for your kind words and thoughts. I'm looking forward to hitting the slopes with all of you ASAP.


----------



## awf170 (Jan 25, 2009)

So is there any chance I wouldn't have killed myself if I entered this comp?


----------



## bvibert (Jan 25, 2009)

awf170 said:


> So is there any chance I wouldn't have killed myself if I entered this comp?



You may have maimed yourself, but you'd probably still be alive.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 26, 2009)

Alright, here's a video.  No dubbed in music because Jarrod's commentary was funny.  Sorry it's so long and big (283.34MB if you want to download it), but I wanted to show all the action.

I got as many names in as I could remember.  I hope I got them all right.


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 26, 2009)

Great job editing and Jarrod's commentating is golden!


----------



## Trekchick (Jan 26, 2009)

Greg said:


> Some highlights. Nice job by the Hunter guys:


This deserved a bump placement in the thread.
I bumped a bump video, punny, huh!


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 26, 2009)

great job bri.  thanks for putting that together.


----------



## Greg (Jan 26, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Alright, here's a video.  No dubbed in music because Jarrod's commentary was funny.  Sorry it's so long and big (283.34MB if you want to download it), but I wanted to show all the action.
> 
> I got as many names in as I could remember.  I hope I got them all right.



Sweet! I only watched bits and pieces, but I'll give it another look. Nice job Jeff and Brian! I'll have another video later this morning of the kids and womens final and the men's semi-finals and final. Gary provided a bunch of footage as he and I were covering the course from both sides below the kickers. I also have the awards presentation in there.


----------



## severine (Jan 26, 2009)

I am so glad you left in the commentary, Brian! That really makes the film!


----------



## Greg (Jan 26, 2009)

Here's my vid:



Thanks Gary for the great footage! Moving a gigabyte of data around the internet can prove to be challenging!


----------



## bvibert (Jan 26, 2009)

Greg said:


> Sweet! I only watched bits and pieces



Yeah, I know it's long, I only cut a few minutes of the total footage out.  I probably didn't need to include all the full runs, but the bottom is where some people looked the best, and others the worst, so it was worth it in most cases.  I honestly did try to cut out as much fluff as I could.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 26, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Alright, here's a video.  No dubbed in music because Jarrod's commentary was funny.  Sorry it's so long and big (283.34MB if you want to download it), but I wanted to show all the action.
> 
> I got as many names in as I could remember.  I hope I got them all right.



I forgot to mention that o3jeff deserves credit for standing up there in the cold wind to get most of the footage.  Thanks Jeff!  It came out great!


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 26, 2009)

Not a problem, came out better than I thought:razz:


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 26, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Thanks Jeff!  It came out great!



+1

Thanks Jeff!!


----------



## powhunter (Jan 26, 2009)

Brian and Jeff...nice video!!!!


----------



## bvibert (Jan 26, 2009)

I didn't realize how shitty my run was until I looked at the footage.  I knew it was bad, but man I sucked!  I have a lot of work to do.  I was trying to find a good balance of getting some practice in without wearing myself out on the day of the event, but I ended up getting even less than I wanted, and it showed.  I had a decent idea of the line leading up to the kicker, but after nearly wiping out right before it and then being forced to roll it since I had no speed I realized that I had not bothered to pick out a good line after the kicker.

I still had fun and it was a great day, I'm just disappointed with my performance, especially after all my practice.


----------



## SkiDork (Jan 26, 2009)

Great job, and I wish we could have made it.  Looks like a fun time.  I was freezing my own butt both days at Stratton (especially  yesterday) filming the B comp there.  When is the March comp?  Maybe we can make that.

The bumps up top, were they as smoothly spaced as the ones below the kicker?  It looked like folks were having a bit of trouble with them.


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 26, 2009)

Greg said:


> Here's my vid



nice!! the 2 camera shoot worked well. Great job putting that all together.


----------



## Greg (Jan 26, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> nice!! the 2 camera shoot worked well. Great job putting that all together.



Thanks again for your footage. Yeah, it worked out pretty well. If I had thought about it, I might have kept you stationed at the top like we had for the 2knees/180 heat.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 26, 2009)

Greg said:


> Here's my vid:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Gary for the great footage! Moving a gigabyte of data around the internet can prove to be challenging!



Nice job Greg!  Good use of the different camera angles! :beer:


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 26, 2009)

Greg said:


> Thanks again for your footage. Yeah, it worked out pretty well. If I had thought about it, I might have kept you stationed at the top like we had for the 2knees/180 heat.



i'd offer to do it in March that way but i plan on competing in more rounds that day


----------



## bvibert (Jan 26, 2009)

SkiDork said:


> The bumps up top, were they as smoothly spaced as the ones below the kicker?  It looked like folks were having a bit of trouble with them.



The bumps up top were totally different animals than the ones after the kicker.  The bumps below the kicker were reseeded just a few days before the comp and saw a little snowmaking.  The bumps up top were around for a lot longer and were way bigger and more skied in.


----------



## severine (Jan 26, 2009)

Nice vid, Greg! Great way to put together those different angles!

Great job, Jeff, considering you said you've never used a video cam before and had to stand there in the cold, operating it with mittens. 

I plan on being at the March one. IF someone watches the kids, I may be able to help out with video.

Nice skiing, guys!


----------



## Greg (Jan 26, 2009)

bvibert said:


>



I downloaded the high res and watched it all through again. Really great job of shooting and editing. I think all the AZers were filmed. Given the difficulty of the conditions on that course, I would say that everyone skied very well. Grassi21 gives major props as far as I'm concerned. Yeah, you bypassed the kicker, but you managed the big ole top bumps (on the more challenging side) and actually looked very controlled on the bottom stretch. MR. evil too. Nice job hitting the jump and your bump skiing was a lot better than last year. Land the friggin' air next time, okay? 

After watching that, I'm pretty happy with my runs. I was happy I even hit the jumps and managed to pull of a cheezy "no-ssack". :lol: I kept getting sucked right after the jump as I scrubbed off too much speed. I did the same thing in the comp last March. Those right hand lines were no where near as skied in as the one straight down from the kicker which resulted in a bobble both times. I think I should have worried about practicing the jump less and putting together some clean top to bottom runs. Lesson learned. Still no excuses. I was happy with my skiing and throwing down a new trick despite its uber cheeziness. For the March comp, I'm going to aim for a 2 o'clock twister/no-ssack combo. That should be pretty rad... :lol:

Fun time.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 26, 2009)

From the outside looking in, the course looked real difficult up top to get a good rhythm going.  Some great skiing for the conditions.  The kickers looked tough to negotiate as well.  They look like they had some pop to them, but also that they sucked up a lot of speed


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 26, 2009)

Greg said:


> Grassi21 gives major props as far as I'm concerned. Yeah, you bypassed the kicker, but you managed the big ole top bumps (on the more challenging side) and actually looked very controlled on the bottom stretch.



Thanks.  I skied that same top line from 11 until the start of the comp.  I did take one break to have a beer with Tim.    Really looking forward to getting back after it on Wed night!


----------



## Greg (Jan 26, 2009)

Chris Sullivan said:


> Yesterday’s event was a lot of fun. The sportsmanship and humility displayed by the local C.L.I.T.S., while having their asses handed to them by a chic and, a couple of families of uber skiers from Hunter was admirable. Thanks to all who participated.



CLASSIC! :lol: Uber skiing families for sure. The Hunter kids cleaned up the under 18 division and I think they're all like 12 and under. Alan and Dave in the top 3 in the mens and Dave's wife 3rd for the women. At least Sundown was represented by Bart with 2nd place and #1 and #2 in the womens.



downhill04 said:


> After chilling on the couch for a few hours my girlfriend literally dragged me out of the house kicking and screaming and brought me to the ER. It turns out that I have a concussion, a broken rib and a broken bone in my eye socket. I have an appointment with an eye specialist tomorrow to see what they need to do for the broken bone.
> 
> What I learned from this comp is………hell I didn’t learn anything. The next comp I am going to push myself again on every run and if I crash I crash. That was one hell of a fun 360 and I would do it the same if given the chance. The only shitty part is that I need to take 3 weeks off from skiing because of the concussion.
> 
> ...



That is crazy. You got major balls. Get well. Can't wait to see what gets attempted in the spring comp with hopefully soft conditions...


----------



## Beetlenut (Jan 26, 2009)

Great videos guys!! All the AZ'ers did well considering the course conditions and competition! Great job Sundown for putting on another successful and growing bump event!


----------



## 180 (Jan 26, 2009)

Great videos, thanks for all the work going into those.  I am amazed at the progress that the AZ group has made over the last 2 years.   I would love to help anyone with their bumps skiing.

Dave keeps asking me about my internet friends.  Sounds so creepy.  

We can't wait to come back.


----------



## Greg (Jan 26, 2009)

180 said:


> Great videos, thanks for all the work going into those.  I am amazed at the progress that the AZ group has made over the last 2 years.   I would love to help anyone with their bumps skiing.
> 
> Dave keeps asking me about my internet friends.  Sounds so creepy.
> 
> We can't wait to come back.



Thanks Alan. And yeah, when we're old like you we should really rip. :razz: Thanks again for coming out. The spring comp on Gunbarrel on hopefully sunny soft bumps is going to be sick.


----------



## Greg (Jan 26, 2009)

All who qualified - do me a favor and post your bib number and anyone else's bib number you remember.


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 26, 2009)

Greg said:


> All who qualified - do me a favor and post your bib number and anyone else's bib number you remember.



i was 479.

you were 477( in case you forgot) ;-)


----------



## campgottagopee (Jan 26, 2009)

Greg said:


> My wife got a cool pic of my qualifying run all the way from the base deck:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Until this pix it always looked to me like that trail was pretty flat. Looking at this I'd say it isn't.

Great job by all---looks like you had a blast!!!!


----------



## Greg (Jan 26, 2009)

campgottagopee said:


> Until this pix it always looked to me like that trail was pretty flat. Looking at this I'd say it isn't.
> 
> Great job by all---looks like you had a blast!!!!



That pic was taken from the base with a 300mm zoom so it actually makes it look a bit steeper that it really is, but yeah the video makes it seem flatter. That little stretch of trail does have pretty decent pitch. Certainly not WC pitch, but low to mid 20's I'd imagine.

Here's how the brackets worked out. I think I got everyone right:






Nice job to gmcunni for qualifying in the top 10!!!


----------



## 180 (Jan 26, 2009)

460 me
468 dave


----------



## downhill04 (Jan 26, 2009)

Greg said:


> CLASSIC! :lol: Uber skiing families for sure. The Hunter kids cleaned up the under 18 division and I think they're all like 12 and under. Alan and Dave in the top 3 in the mens and Dave's wife 3rd for the women. At least Sundown was represented by Bart with 2nd place and #1 and #2 in the womens.
> 
> 
> 
> That is crazy. You got major balls. Get well. Can't wait to see what gets attempted in the spring comp with hopefully soft conditions...



I was more bummed out that I couldn’t hit that kicker again than I was about not qualifying. The left hand kicker was so nice and I only got to hit it that one time. If I had managed to stay on my feet (and my binding wasn’t broken) I would’ve thrown either a 360 mute grab or 360 iron cross in round 1 of the duals. 

I’m sure those kickers will not be there in 3 weeks when I get back on skis but if they are I’m throwing either one of those 2 tricks on my first run.

Off to the eye specialist to see how bad I broke my eye socket. Oh man that was a fun crash. It might sound sick and twisted but I am rather proud of that crash. I’m getting pumped up just thinking about that entire run in my head.


----------



## Greg (Jan 26, 2009)

downhill04 said:


> Off to the eye specialist to see how bad I broke my eye socket. Oh man that was a fun crash. It might sound sick and twisted but I am rather proud of that crash. I’m getting pumped up just thinking about that entire run in my head.



Just wait until you see the high def version of that wreck. Disturbing to watch actually... :-o You topped the powhunter crash from last year, that's for sure.


----------



## downhill04 (Jan 26, 2009)

Greg said:


> Just wait until you see the high def version of that wreck. Disturbing to watch actually... :-o You topped the powhunter crash from last year, that's for sure.



I can't wait to see it. I did promise to fill in for Steveo and have a big crash haha.


----------



## johnnypoach (Jan 26, 2009)

It was a great moguls competition march will be better the mountainbiking helped we must head north for powderbumps

thanks


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 26, 2009)

johnnypoach said:


> It was a great moguls competition march will be better the mountainbiking helped we must head north for powderbumps
> 
> thanks



The Legend is real!!!

:lol:


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 26, 2009)

johnnypoach said:


> It was a great moguls competition march will be better the mountainbiking helped we must head north for powderbumps
> 
> thanks



JP surfaces on AZ!  Welcome Johnny!  Great job on Saturday.


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 26, 2009)

johnnypoach said:


> It was a great moguls competition march will be better the mountainbiking helped we must head north for powderbumps
> 
> thanks



About time you posted on here


----------



## bvibert (Jan 26, 2009)

Wow!  JP makes an appearance!  Notice that he's been a member for a year...


----------



## Tyrolean_skier (Jan 26, 2009)

mondeo said:


> She probably _is_ one of the top 30 regular skiers at Killington. Her boyfriend, too. Skis O.L. the exact same way she skied Temptor. They signed up at the same time I did, and my thought was, "Ok, top 4 is out of the question."



Does she have red hair?  If so, I know who it is and she definitely rips.  I see her on OL and in the spring on Superstar.


----------



## Greg (Jan 26, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> JP surfaces on AZ!  Welcome Johnny!  Great job on Saturday.



Indeed. JP was seeded #2 and made the elite 8. Dave Adams wiped him out. :lol: BTW, I prefer the spray paint with overspray vs. the duct tape..



Tyrolean_skier said:


> Does she have red hair?  If so, I know who it is and she definitely rips.  I see her on OL and in the spring on Superstar.



:lol: I'm sure she's the only ripper chick at Killington...

Brownish hair IIRC. She and Joey were nice folks. She had neon green predator pants.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 26, 2009)

Tyrolean_skier said:


> Does she have red hair?  If so, I know who it is and she definitely rips.  I see her on OL and in the spring on Superstar.



I don't know if I saw her hair, but she was wearing bright green pants that would be hard to miss.


----------



## mondeo (Jan 26, 2009)

Tyrolean_skier said:


> Does she have red hair?  If so, I know who it is and she definitely rips.  I see her on OL and in the spring on Superstar.


Maybe strawberry blond? Definitely top 5 women. Not the fastest, but probably the best demonstration of good mogul turns of anyone on the mountain. Puts the whole notion of PSIA being a cleaner style than WC to shame. I'm pretty sure you know who I'm talking about.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 26, 2009)

Greg said:


> Indeed. JP was seeded #2 and made the elite 8. Dave Adams wiped him out. :lol:



I have to question their thinking when they set up the brackets.  They had 1 and 2 seeds go up against each other in the second round.  Not to mention 3 vs 4 and 5 vs 6 in the second round.  That's not to say we didn't have good match ups in the semis and finals, but it wasn't true to the seeding.


----------



## MR. evil (Jan 26, 2009)

180 said:


> I would love to help anyone with their bumps skiing.
> 
> .



Yes please

I


----------



## Trekchick (Jan 26, 2009)

I really love how Greg is man enough to be beaten by a girl and post it up on the Forum.  THAT is a real man!!  Greg, You Rock!!!

IF I were to post the video I have of my bump skillz, you'd all fall on the ground laughing.  So, I won't. 
THIS is serious bump stoke, thanks for the inspiration!


Greg said:


> That pic was taken from the base with a 300mm zoom so it actually makes it look a bit steeper that it really is, but yeah the video makes it seem flatter. That little stretch of trail does have pretty decent pitch. Certainly not WC pitch, but low to mid 20's I'd imagine.
> 
> Here's how the brackets worked out. I think I got everyone right:
> 
> ...


----------



## MR. evil (Jan 26, 2009)

Greg said:


> MR. evil too. Nice job hitting the jump and your bump skiing was a lot better than last year. Land the friggin' air next time, okay?
> 
> .



I was actually landing the right side kicker consistantly during practice, but I was having trouble with the right line. One of the bumps right before the kicker would knock me off course. On the flip side I was skiing the left line much better but was having trouble landing that kicker during practice. Not that it really mattered much, there were so many good skiers on the hill the only way I was making it to the next round was if we had 3 or 4 guys pull a Downhill04. 

My goal for March is to ski better and stay on my feet after the air.


----------



## MR. evil (Jan 26, 2009)

Trekchick said:


> IF I were to post the video I have of my bump skillz, you'd all fall on the ground laughing.  So, I won't.
> !



Your bump skill can't be any worse than mine.


----------



## mondeo (Jan 26, 2009)

Incidentally, check out seeds 13, 18, and 25:
http://www.killington.com/pdf/BearMountainMogulChallenge2008FinalsResults-Men.pdf

Just some more evidence there was some tough competition. But that's no excuse for me skiing like crap (not that I would've been competitive, but I can do better than I did.) The new skis take the blame there. :razz:


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 26, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> I was actually landing the right side kicker consistantly during practice, but I was having trouble with the right line. One of the bumps right before the kicker would knock me off course. On the flip side I was skiing the left line much better but was having trouble landing that kicker during practice.



we haven't discussed the course much (that i recall)..

like Tim,   i preferred the left top line but not the landing off the left kicker.  i didn't like the right line, it wasn't harder but i felt like the last bump before the kicker threw me off balance during the warm ups. BUT i did like the right kicker more than the left which is why i took that run during the qualifying round. i figured it would be better to catch some air and make a clean landing than to ski a better top section, especially with the judges at the bottom.  the bottom was just plain fast, not sure there was any particular line better than the others.  The FAR left was pretty flat and if you got over there you could really fly.


----------



## 181 (Jan 26, 2009)

*Awesome Event*

Wanted to say thanks to everyone there on Saturday; from the event organizers, the judges standing in the cold, and all the competitiors/AZ'ers cheering everyone on, to SkiSundown - all in all a great event.

Hope Jay recovers quickly - that was a horrible shot to take - and you skied away! 

Really great videos - thanks to the AZ'ers - it was really nice to ski with you great bumpers, also really nice to ski in an event in my home state!

Reiterating on previous comment, thanks to Chris Sullivan for helping my parents down the hill after the event.

Does anyone has the seeding and brackets for the kids and women?

Always great to ski with 180, 180.1, and 180.2, I am actually registered on AZ now as 181 

da


----------



## Greg (Jan 26, 2009)

181 said:


> Always great to ski with 180, 180.1, and 180.2, I am actually registered on AZ now as 181



181! Ha! :lol: I love it. Welcome Dave! You're one helluva skier.


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 26, 2009)

Congrats on the win Dave. Make sure you bring your youngest son(red jacket) back in March and tell him it's ok not to let his brother win:razz: It was great watching him go!


----------



## Trekchick (Jan 26, 2009)

I think I've finally watched all the videos in this thread, but its hard to keep track since you've been amazing at getting the footage and posting.
I know this one thing above all else.......You're all out of my league! 
Kudos to the lot of you!!
Oh, and the crash video......ooooof!



MR. evil said:


> Your bump skill can't be any worse than mine.



I'll ponder it, while I search for the footage I have.  It would definitely be humbling for me.


----------



## severine (Jan 26, 2009)

TC - You can ski bumps with Jeff and me; you'll look like a pro, at least in comparison to me. I bet Jeff can hold his own if he tried.


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 27, 2009)

Trekchick said:


> I'll ponder it, while I search for the footage I have.  It would definitely be humbling for me.



If it will make you feel better I'll ask gmcunni to post the video of me trying to make my way down from the scaffolding I was recording from.


----------



## MR. evil (Jan 27, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> If it will make you feel better I'll ask gmcunni to post the video of me trying to make my way down from the scaffolding I was recording from.



That was pretty funny!


----------



## ga2ski (Jan 27, 2009)

This looks like a great event.  It is tempting me to drive south to ski.  Do I get the tele handicap like in Nastar????


----------



## bvibert (Jan 27, 2009)

ga2ski said:


> This looks like a great event.  It is tempting me to drive south to ski.  Do I get the tele handicap like in Nastar????



They seemed to do that last year, but I think I heard no handicap this year.  If they got enough tele skiers I think they'd setup a different division though..


----------



## ga2ski (Jan 27, 2009)

I was kidding I don't need no stinking handicap.  I want to know how I compare to everyone else.

I wish other mountains would throw together events like this.  No need to make it too fancy, just get out there and have some fun.  

I wish a mountain would do a king of the hill series.  A series of events for Moguls, slalom, GS, downhill, maybe slopestyle, and halfpipe.


----------



## Greg (Jan 27, 2009)

ga2ski said:


> I wish other mountains would throw together events like this.  No need to make it too fancy, just get out there and have some fun.



I'd be happy if more mountains down here just had consistent bumps.



ga2ski said:


> I wish a mountain would do a king of the hill series.  A series of events for Moguls, slalom, GS, downhill, maybe slopestyle, and halfpipe.



Hmm. That's something Sundown could pull off. Maybe not the half pipe part, but a mogul, racing and park component would be cool.


----------



## ga2ski (Jan 27, 2009)

Greg said:


> Hmm. That's something Sundown could pull off. Maybe not the half pipe part, but a mogul, racing and park component would be cool.


 
I'm not much for the slopestyle or halfpipe myself, but I'm trying to keep all generations involved.


----------



## mondeo (Jan 27, 2009)

Greg said:


> Hmm. That's something Sundown could pull off. Maybe not the half pipe part, but a mogul, racing and park component would be cool.


 
Half pipe after expansion, maybe? You know better than anyone outside of Sundown.

Personally, I think there should be a combined freestyle competition for WC and Olympics, which would probably be picked up on at the amateur level. Get everyone competing in halfpipe, bumps, and skiercross, and add slopestyle into the WC events. Maybe aerials too, though there really isn't an amateur base for that and I'm not really sure of its future. There's alpine combined and nordic combined, I'm not sure why they haven't made the move to freestyle combined yet.


----------



## ga2ski (Jan 27, 2009)

I forgot skiercross that definitely needs to be part of the King of the hill competition.

Sorry to hijack.

Now back to regular programming "The AZ bump channel"


----------



## Trekchick (Jan 27, 2009)

I'm not sure if its been posted here because I"ve been spending most of my time chasing my tail, but........Mogulskiing.net is having an event at Sugarbush, IIRC.  I'll see if I can find the info (in the mean time I'll look more on this site and see if he's posted it already.)
Looks like fun.  Wish it were closer to me


----------



## bvibert (Jan 27, 2009)

Trekchick said:


> I'm not sure if its been posted here because I"ve been spending most of my time chasing my tail, but........Mogulskiing.net is having an event at Sugarbush, IIRC.  I'll see if I can find the info (in the mean time I'll look more on this site and see if he's posted it already.)
> Looks like fun.  Wish it were closer to me



http://forums.alpinezone.com/46276-bumpapalooza-2009-a.html


----------



## Greg (Jan 27, 2009)

Just an FYI, I'm going to try to get the HD version of the Sundown vid posted tonight before racing. Jarrod is out today...


----------



## bvibert (Jan 27, 2009)

Greg said:


> Just an FYI, I'm going to try to get the HD version of the Sundown vid posted tonight before racing. Jarrod is out today...



We're counting on you!


----------



## Greg (Jan 27, 2009)

bvibert said:


> We're counting on you!



I think Jarrod has it uploading as we speak....


----------



## bvibert (Jan 27, 2009)

Greg said:


> I think Jarrod has it uploading as we speak....



Sweet, can't wait to watch it again.


----------



## 2knees (Jan 27, 2009)

nice vid.  thanks for freezing your arse off Jeff and thanks to B for putting that up.

good work by everyone.

Jay, hope you bounce back quick bro!


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 27, 2009)

Greg said:


> I think Jarrod has it uploading as we speak....



Jarrod's video is available:


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 27, 2009)

Great job on another video. Really shows the beating DH04 took.

Has he mentioned how his eye appointment went?


----------



## 2knees (Jan 27, 2009)

downhill04 said:


> I just want to give a quick thank you to everyone for your kind words and thoughts. I'm looking forward to hitting the slopes with all of you ASAP.




i'm just catching up on this thread.  lots of good stuff.

Jay, you are the MAN!  i was waiting at the bottom talking to someone, basically wondering if you were gonna throw a 3 given the firmness of the course when we saw you wind up on the approach.  It was freakin sick in person.  Unless you were there and skied that course, its not possible to imagine the balls it took to try that.  When you went down, i thought you had to have broken your ribs or hurt your back.  A++++ to you my man.  you're insane.  for the love of god, you bounced like a beach ball after you crashed.


----------



## Greg (Jan 27, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> Jarrod's video is available:



Great video! Jay's wreck is disturbing. They edited that nicely though.


----------



## Greg (Jan 27, 2009)

BTW, check out the 2knees run starting at 3:13. That might very well be the cleanest run of the day.


----------



## downhill04 (Jan 28, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> Great job on another video. Really shows the beating DH04 took.
> 
> Has he mentioned how his eye appointment went?



I had the eye appointment monday. Everything is expected to heal on it's own. I have a broken bone in the bottom of my eye socket that created an opening between my nasal passage and my eye. So the swelling is more due to an air bubble. They put me on antibiotics to prevent an infection from getting in there. Dr said it should take about 2 weeks to heal. 

I’m eyeballing the second weekend in February to get back on the slopes. The only thing that is sore are the broken ribs but other than that I’m feeling like a million bucks.


----------



## downhill04 (Jan 28, 2009)

2knees said:


> i'm just catching up on this thread.  lots of good stuff.
> 
> Jay, you are the MAN!  i was waiting at the bottom talking to someone, basically wondering if you were gonna throw a 3 given the firmness of the course when we saw you wind up on the approach.  It was freakin sick in person.  Unless you were there and skied that course, its not possible to imagine the balls it took to try that.  When you went down, i thought you had to have broken your ribs or hurt your back.  A++++ to you my man.  you're insane.  for the love of god, you bounced like a beach ball after you crashed.



As much as my ego appreciates this praise, I’m not sure it is warranted. After you told me how much faster the left side was compared to the right, I got it in my head that I wanted to qualify high so I could keep skiing the left side of the course. That was my first run down the left side. I didn’t know who hard and slick the bottom bumps were over there. I made the decision to just go for it and honestly it didn’t even dawn on me how the bumps were going to be after the kicker.

So as for having balls, I don’t know. What I do know is that I’m just a knuckle head who doesn’t think things through. I just run full bore and deal with the consequences afterwards. One of these days I will grow up but I don’t see that happening anytime soon  
:dunce:


----------



## downhill04 (Jan 28, 2009)

Greg said:


> BTW, check out the 2knees run starting at 3:13. That might very well be the cleanest run of the day.



+1 

Great run Pat. You should've been seeded higher


----------



## 2knees (Jan 28, 2009)

Greg said:


> Here's how the brackets worked out. I think I got everyone right:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:lol:  I hope johhnyp doesnt see this.  He got the two seed, then drew the one seed in the second round.  unless they reseeded everyone after the first head to head, this could be tweaked for next time i think.

he shouldve faced the 7 seed. 

johnny talked about being hosed in last years event right up until this years event.  Now we can hear him bitch about this until march!  :lol:

just so anyone doesnt take it the wrong way, i dont think its a big deal at all.  keeping in mind it was for FUN!


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 28, 2009)

downhill04 said:


> I’m eyeballing the second weekend in February to get back on the slopes.



:lol:


----------



## SkiDork (Jan 28, 2009)

it doesn't matter - things all even out in the end.....


----------



## bvibert (Jan 28, 2009)

2knees said:


> :lol:  I hope johhnyp doesnt see this.  He got the two seed, then drew the one seed in the second round.  unless they reseeded everyone after the first head to head, this could be tweaked for next time i think.
> 
> he shouldve faced the 7 seed.



I posted about this further back in the thread.  I think the finals ended up being pretty good, but...  The brackets didn't do the seeding justice.  You gotta give the #2 seed a chance to see the #1 seed in the finals.  Ideally you shouldn't have had to go up against 180 until the semi-finals either Pat.

I know it's all in good fun and all, the logical side of me gets irritated by stuff like that though.


----------



## powhunter (Jan 28, 2009)

2knees said:


> :lol:  I hope johhnyp doesnt see this.  He got the two seed, then drew the one seed in the second round.  unless they reseeded everyone after the first head to head, this could be tweaked for next time i think.
> 
> he shouldve faced the 7 seed.
> 
> ...




Ill have to  bring this up to him...then have to hear about it for a year!!!   Actually he came over the other night to watch the vid and I showed him how to post here..so hopefully we will hear more from him


steveo


----------



## SKidds (Jan 28, 2009)

You guys sure know how to make a bump contest look like fun.......and then have even more fun talking about it.  Great job.  I'm hoping to get to a bump contest at one of the mountains this year, and I may be leaning toward Bump and Bust 2.  The Apple Butter Moguls at Whiteface this year is the week of our kids spring break, so I'm likely to be on a beach and not the slopes on April 4.  Walt's Bump Contest is at Gore on March 21, while Bump and Bust is March 22.  So, it's either 2.5 hours north to Gore, or 1.5 east to Sundown.......and I'm liking the shorter drive and the fun factor you guys exhibit.

Just a few observations...............

The videos are great.  Must be fun to see yourselves in the midst of competition.  Some nice runs.

Downhill04........sick crash, and captured well on video.  Love Jarrod's editing.  Slow mo, the black and white effect, the music.  Very dramatic presentation of what will become a legendary biff, I'm sure.  Feel better soon, and hope your return to the slopes comes quick.  At any point after that nice air did the words "speed check" ever enter your mind?

The organizers have to learn how to properly run a bracket with seeds.  1, 3, 5, and 7 should be in the top half and 2, 4, 6, and 8 should be in the bottom.  The number 1 and 2 seeds should never meet that early in head to head.  But all in all it looks like the organizers do a great job.  Sundown really seems committed to events like Bump and Bust, among others.  Great way to make a small hill something special.


----------



## mondeo (Jan 28, 2009)

SKidds said:


> The organizers have to learn how to properly run a bracket with seeds. 1, 3, 5, and 7 should be in the top half and 2, 4, 6, and 8 should be in the bottom. The number 1 and 2 seeds should never meet that early in head to head. But all in all it looks like the organizers do a great job. Sundown really seems committed to events like Bump and Bust, among others. Great way to make a small hill something special.


 
Nah, 1, 4, 5 and 8 go in the top half, 2, 3, 6, and 7 go bottom. Then 1v 8, 4v5 and 2v7, and 3v6 assuming top seeds advance.

Other way you can do it is reseed each round, like they do in the NHL.


----------



## SKidds (Jan 28, 2009)

mondeo said:


> Nah, 1, 4, 5 and 8 go in the top half, 2, 3, 6, and 7 go bottom. Then 1v 8, 4v5 and 2v7, and 3v6 assuming top seeds advance.


Yeah, that is the best way to set it up.  Anything is better than having the top four seeds in the same half of the draw.


----------



## 2knees (Jan 28, 2009)

greg, thats a cool pic but i keep thinking your taking a leak or zipping up your fly.  :lol:


----------



## bvibert (Jan 28, 2009)

2knees said:


> greg, thats a cool pic but i keep thinking your taking a leak or zipping up your fly.  :lol:



A "pisser air" to complement the "dumper air"? :lol:


----------



## 2knees (Jan 28, 2009)

bvibert said:


> A "pisser air" to complement the "dumper air"? :lol:




EXACTLY!


are you going for a #1 or a #2?


----------



## downhill04 (Jan 28, 2009)

SKidds said:


> Downhill04........sick crash, and captured well on video.  Love Jarrod's editing.  Slow mo, the black and white effect, the music.  Very dramatic presentation of what will become a legendary biff, I'm sure.  Feel better soon, and hope your return to the slopes comes quick.  At any point after that nice air did the words "speed check" ever enter your mind?



Speed check? what is that? haha


----------



## 2knees (Jan 28, 2009)

downhill04 said:


> Speed check? what is that? haha



you know, in a sick way its probably good you didnt make it down the whole course cause then all of us standing at the bottom would've been the bowling pins to your bowling ball.  Lol, a 7-10 split.


----------



## downhill04 (Jan 28, 2009)

2knees said:


> you know, in a sick way its probably good you didnt make it down the whole course cause then all of us standing at the bottom would've been the bowling pins to your bowling ball.  Lol, a 7-10 split.



LMAO I pulled a Munson


----------



## downhill04 (Jan 28, 2009)

Hey wait a minute......its a powder day? WTF are you guys doing on AZ???? Get out there and get some!!!


----------



## 2knees (Jan 28, 2009)

bvibert said:


> but the bottom is where some people looked the best, and others the worst,




I downloaded your vid and jarrods vid and was playing around with them when i realized one thing.  I cant believe there werent a few other big time yardsales especially on the bottom part.  A bunch of people made some pretty hairy recoveries down there.  The dude who got the 16 seed just about buries the front 1/3 of his ski into a bump, at high speed, all front seat peering through the window, and pulls off a one legged recovery.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 28, 2009)

2knees said:


> I downloaded your vid and jarrods vid and was playing around with them when i realized one thing.  I cant believe there werent a few other big time yardsales especially on the bottom part.  A bunch of people made some pretty hairy recoveries down there.  The dude who got the 16 seed just about buries the front 1/3 of his ski into a bump, at high speed, all front seat peering through the window, and pulls off a one legged recovery.



Yes, there were some serious recoveries made in that lower section.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 5, 2009)

bump


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 6, 2009)

Chris/Jarrod, thought there was a guy shooting photos from the bottom of the course near the judges, can you let us know when those pics get posted?


----------



## jarrodski (Feb 6, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> Chris/Jarrod, thought there was a guy shooting photos from the bottom of the course near the judges, can you let us know when those pics get posted?



was he one of ours?


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 6, 2009)

ishovelsnow said:


> was he one of ours?



i thought so. he wasn't wearing ski gear so i figured he was from Sundown.  he had a "fancy" (long) lens on the camera so i  just assumed he was there in some official capacity.


----------



## jarrodski (Feb 6, 2009)

*pictures*

here's a few shots...


----------



## jarrodski (Feb 6, 2009)




----------



## jarrodski (Feb 6, 2009)




----------



## Greg (Feb 6, 2009)

ishovelsnow said:


>



Wow. :blink: What a gaper...  



ishovelsnow said:


>



Okay, that's better. :lol:


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 6, 2009)

Greg said:


> Wow. :blink: What a gaper...
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, that's better. :lol:



at least 1 of yours looks good. i'm falling and getting credit card air..

worst part about my falling picutre, i was ahead of the guy! if he didn't wipe i might have moved on to the next round. i thought for sure he was in front of me.


----------



## Greg (Feb 6, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> at least 1 of yours looks good. i'm falling and getting credit card air..



Stills can be incredibly cruel... :lol:


----------



## Greg (Feb 6, 2009)

Oh yeah, and for Bump or Bust 2, let's remind all the AZ posers to put their number on their shin, not their thigh... :lol:


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 6, 2009)

Greg said:


> Stills can be incredibly cruel... :lol:



so can jarrod.. see the filename on your first one??

"www.skisundown.com/updatedphotos/gregsnowplowresize.JPG"

:razz:


----------



## bvibert (Feb 6, 2009)

Thanks for the pics Jarrod, some good ones in there!



ishovelsnow said:


>



I like this one because you can't tell how poorly I was skiing in it.   I also like the filename; briangoatresize.jpg.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 6, 2009)

Greg said:


> Oh yeah, and for Bump or Bust 2, let's remind all the AZ posers to put their number on their shin, not their thigh... :lol:



I'm gonna put mine over my face, I might do better that way.



gmcunni said:


> so can jarrod.. see the filename on your first one??
> 
> "www.skisundown.com/updatedphotos/gregsnowplowresize.JPG"
> 
> :razz:


:lol: Nice work Jarrod!


----------



## Glenn (Feb 6, 2009)

Note to self: If you ever ski Sundown, bring a bib to wear on your knee.


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 6, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> so can jarrod.. see the filename on your first one??
> 
> "www.skisundown.com/updatedphotos/gregsnowplowresize.JPG"
> 
> :razz:



:grin:LOL'ing over here on the file names "Briansgoat":grin:


----------



## Greg (Feb 6, 2009)

If you guys thought the file names were good, you have to check out some of the captions here:

http://www.skisundown.com/media/photos.php

:lol:


----------



## mondeo (Feb 6, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> :grin:LOL'ing over here on the file names "Briansgoat":grin:


I like nigelbiff and hunchback.


----------



## severine (Feb 6, 2009)

> legand has it that Brian needs his Goatee in order to maintain his mogul prowness... with out it, he'd just be another lost bumper on papoose... or on a NASTAR course with Greg from Alpine Zone.



:lol:


----------



## severine (Feb 6, 2009)

This one is good, too:


> girl rippers at Bump or Bust 2. Keeping it real for the girls, she competed against the boys and had a gimmie run against an unknown ALPINEZONE.com-er . . . actually we know who he is and if you do... laugh at him.


:lol:


----------



## bvibert (Feb 6, 2009)

Those are two good ones, along with this one:


> Greg knows every turn and bump on Temptor... expecpt for the one he's heading towards in this photo... perplexing him greatly


:lol:

Nice work Jarrod!


----------



## Trekchick (Feb 6, 2009)

Someone has a great imagination!


----------



## Glenn (Feb 7, 2009)

Lmao! 



> pizza... French fries... You're not teaching your kids greg... Let them rip!!!!


----------

